# king.com



## topaz (Jan 18, 2010)

anybody know much about this site?

my kids been a gamer on this site for ages now.. .and he's introduced a few of his mates to the site too.  one mate in particular, who is also good at computer games, sat and watched my kid for hours before starting his own account and getting into playing.  the mate actually won over the course of a month or so and wanted to withdraw his couple of hundred quid winnings.

king.com refused to pay him the cash and asked him for i.d.... so the mate sent off i.d. and sat back and waited for his cash to arrive.  then king replied that they still have suspicions so he replied that he's always been good at games, has had consoles his whole life etc etc....

NOW they want him to get a webcam and play a game LIVE for them before they'll give him his cash....

there's no way he'd get in the zone playing if he's being watched, so whats the score with that? is that even allowed?

bloody king.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

wow
that's shitty


----------



## salem (Jan 18, 2010)

Googling "king.com scam" there seems to be heaps of other people with similar experience. They look to be based in the  UK though so it might be having a word with the Gambling Commission depending on how they actually work (do you have to pay to enter for example?


----------



## topaz (Jan 18, 2010)

salem said:


> Googling "king.com scam" there seems to be heaps of other people with similar experience. They look to be based in the  UK though so it might be having a word with the Gambling Commission depending on how they actually work (do you have to pay to enter for example?



yeah, you pay to enter.. on the basic level you probably pay around 50p a game each, and the winner gets like 75p kinda thing... kids mate watched kid winning in tournaments and followed the same route... and thanks i'll check out king scams now ta


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 21, 2010)

FWIW...

Domain name: king.com

Registrant Contact:
   Midasplayer.com Ltd
   Marcus Whalen ()

   Fax: 
   62 Shaftesbury Avenue
   London,  W1D 6LT
   GB

Administrative Contact:
   Midasplayer.com Ltd
   Marcus Whalen (marcus@king.com)
   +1.2074941881
   Fax: +1.2079534001
   62 Shaftesbury Avenue
   London,  W1D 6LT
   GB

Technical Contact:
   Midasplayer AB
   Daniel Wigenfors (operations@king.com)
   +46.854570435
   Fax: +46.854570439
   Sankt Goransgatan 66
   11233
   Stockholm,  11233
   SE


----------

